

Are game consoles dying? A 26 minute argument. - archenemy
http://kotaku.com/5892836/the-best-26+minute-argument-that-game-consoles-are-dying

======
genbattle
This is a really interesting perspective, and a very convincing argument. The
decline of past media industries does show a trend that looks similar to the
changes occurring in the current games media industry. These changes are never
destructive (despite what the affected platform holders will say), merely
transformative. It also presents an interesting argument for entrepreneurs;
could old media formats like Arcade or Movie Theatres be bought back with some
disruptive change element, just as PCs have recovered some ground with digital
content (steam) and free2play models.

I think it's hard to say "Most game development is changing to mobile"; I
think there's also a resurgence in PC gaming at the same time, but in a
free2play/subscription model sense, without the restrictive policies of the
console and mobile platform holders. With the launch of the PS Vita and the
new technological advances on the horizon (A15, anyone?) I can definitely see
mobile gaming and entertainment becoming a mainstay for most people. If gaming
gatherings were as simple as bringing your phone/tablet/other misc. mobile
device and meeting some people at a cafe or something to play together it
would be a revolution. Imagine LAN parties with tablets + controllers or
something. Self-contained portable gaming systems. This was sort of what I
hoped the Vita would attempt; to make traditional gaming more social. To break
down the physical barriers between gamers. But with the lacklustre games
lineup and no real innovation in the platform, it appears mobile gaming is
headed in a much more fruitful direction.

